# 2014 Bianchi > Look here...



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2014 Bianchi > Look here...https://picasaweb.google.com/display.swacchi/2014Bianchi?noredirect=1


----------



## efaucette (Jul 18, 2012)

Great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome pics!
Infintio CV - 1.2 million yen, just over $12,000, that's now out of my league. Are they discontinuing the Infinito and Vertigo?


----------



## desertred (Jun 20, 2011)

Ooohh. The Sempre Pro in back/celeste looks like a worthy successor to my '05 Giro.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Oxy said:


> Awesome pics!
> Infintio CV - 1.2 million yen, just over $12,000, that's now out of my league. Are they discontinuing the Infinito and Vertigo?


Keep in mind that price includes the most expensive component group on Earth, and Red Wind XLR wheels. The price of the Ifinito will be a little more than last year's model, however, which is where the new Intenso is expected to fit into the lineup. I, too, noticed the absence of the Vertigo, but the Intenso may be replacing it as well, as the pricing here is pretty much identical to the Vertigo sitting in my LBS right now.


----------

